# Starting a business with rep's



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thinking of starting reptile partys for kids birthdays. 

Basically, take snakes, lizards (possiblly GAL's, insects ETC) and let the kids get their pics tacken, reptile goody bags, learn about them. 

Maybe even do school and summer fairs. 

I know there is ALOT of things i have to look into , insurance, legalitys but do you think it would be somthing people would be interested in?

Gota beat the lame magicions LOL!

anyhow, i will do alot of research into it, get advice for grants, info - but just wanted general thoughts???? : victory:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Its getting more common and if you can secure something a bit different, make you stand out and publicise well i cant see why it wont be a nice little business.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, i've got alot of looking into it to do and it will be a good 6 months before i would start it. Anyone else?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

look into public liability insurance first... find out your costings for that and draw up a business plan.. look into taxation.. you dont want some disgrunteld mum tell the tax man you were at her sons party and ure snake pooed on her cream carpet and she gave u cash in hand LOL


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

sparkle said:


> look into public liability insurance first... find out your costings for that and draw up a business plan.. look into taxation.. you dont want some disgrunteld mum tell the tax man you were at her sons party and ure snake pooed on her cream carpet and she gave u cash in hand LOL


yeah i'm looking into all that, just wanted general opinions on weather people would like the idea?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i was half joking about the cream carpet... lol

its a great idea a dew people up here do it too for schools and parties etc...


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

seems there are more and more people doing this in this area. AZUK on here has been doing it for years so might be someone to talk to if you're not sure what you need to do. I think it's a great idea in general to introduce children to reptiles at a young age so they don't develop irrational fears as they get older. My mom won't set foot in a room she knows there's snakes in. Woulda been nice if there was a bit more information when she was growing up to counter her father taking the shovel out and chopping snakes that were found in their garden.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If there's no one already doing it in your area then it's a good idea.

The hard bit is having the reptiles yourself, a good variety that is something different, interesting, and educational.... and being sure you can trust them with children.

You would need the experience, space, time and money to house permanently all the reptiles you were using. I personally wouldn't recommend borrowing reptiles from other people, shops etc.. unless you trusted that reptile 100%, because if you're not 100% about it and it bites someone, it could cause some problems.

Once you have a large collection that you're happy with and trust, then I'd start worrying about insurance.. I have full public liability and it's not that hard to get.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree it is a wonderful idea but would certainly take up the advice to speak to AZUK as he has been working with animals and the public for a long time and certainly knows his stuff with regards to the legalities and such.

Best of luck with it


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I know kids that would love that. All i'd say is definately look into pet insurance, and look into limits on the age groups you do parties for, or have specific groups of animals for different ages, because some of the more interesting species that would create good demand wouldnt be suitable for young kids, and you dont want either the animal or child being hurt.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. No there in noone else doing it in my area.

I would take my corns along as every knows these are docile and will be great for the kids to handle etc.

I've been wanting a royal, leo and Bd for a while now so would also use them as i find them to be brilliant once used to handling. So would use all my own reptiles

I was also thinking of maybe a Uro, as they are abit unusual, maybe a GAL, frog but not totally decided on what else other than the above. : victory:

Yes, i'm getting in touch with groups in my area who will help me with my business plan and all the insurance etc.

Hopfully if all goes well, may be up and running in the late summer.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I get asked about it all the time, but just don't have the spare time to do it myelf (except a few friends kids parties as favours!)
You need a good range of animals, and the facilities to keep them yourself (I wouldn't recommend borrowing them either). For a quicker start up, try to get adults from shows or the classifieds rather than waiting for babies to grow - you can offer some older reps a good life-home too to boot!
Maybe have differant options - parties for fun, educational, aimed at differant age groups - so that people can have exactly what they need. Write up rules - keeping the kids in line would be the responsibility of the hosts, the ability to send out any who are being really disruptive etc.

Good luck - I think it is a fab idea, kids benefit from being taught things from an early age with a positive attitude.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Frog wouldnt be a good idea as theyre sensitive to handling because of their skin, so it'd have to be either very limited numbers of people handling it or just look dont touch


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

you could approach cub and brownie groups and offer to do a free show if they let you hand out a leaflet advertising the parties, then let the kids pester the parents lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

stephenie191 said:


> Thinking of starting reptile partys for kids birthdays.
> 
> Basically, take snakes, lizards (possiblly GAL's, insects ETC) and let the kids get their pics tacken, reptile goody bags, learn about them.
> 
> ...


PM AZUK he already does this sort of thing and I am sure he will give you all the advice you need.

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: AZUK


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone, my mam has even been supportive and said i could get lizards too if i was serious about the business. 

Looking into everything now so , >watch this space : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Frogs and tarantulas are a good idea - set up a nice portable faunarium type set up, then you can take them for looking at and include them in your talks.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Stephenie, Zoo Lab do it round here, they go round all the schools, thy have been to my kids school twice since they have been there, and the school where Wendy teaches, i dont know them for parties though, as it may be just for schools. They have snakes, lizards, spiders, cockroaches, millipedes etc etc, the kids really enjoyed them going to school.
So private parties will be a good idea i think.


----------

